# Valuing A Pair Of Pocket Watches.



## Bottlethroddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Bit of a stab in the dark, but Im hoping there may be one or two of you here who can shed some light on a pair of pocket watches Ive inhereted.

Ive done a bit of googling and found out a bit of info, but then I happened upon your forum and thought I may be able to tap into your wealth of knowledge 

The first one is, i believe, a longines model dating 1919 by its serial number, 12 carat by the looks of the markings.



















The second is, i believe, an EF watch, but i cant find any more info than that! Its missing its glass.



















Any info or approximate values, or anything will be greatly recieved! I plan to get them valued by an antiques dealer at some point but id love to be armed with as much info as possible so as not to be fobbed off.

Thanks in advance!

Lee


----------



## Bottlethroddy (Oct 25, 2009)

After browsing your site further I noticed most pictures included the workings. i didnt realise there was a cover I could open to reveal them!!

Pics attached.

First watch










Second watch










Also just to add I have not attempted to set or wind these watches, and do not intend to until they have been serviced.


----------

